# The Witcher: Falsche Behauptungen um November-Release der Netflix-Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Falsche Behauptungen um November-Release der Netflix-Serie*

						Netflix' Serienadaption der Bücher um Hexer Geralt von Riva ist bisher nur für Ende des Jahres angekündigt und natürlich fiebern Fans des Franchise dem Ausstrahlungsbeginn bereits entgegen. Ein vermeintlicher Produzent der Serie hatte kürzlich den Start der Netflix-Serie für den 1. November in Aussicht gestellt, jedoch soll es sich dabei um falsche Behauptungen handeln.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Falsche Behauptungen um November-Release der Netflix-Serie*


----------

